# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Lowest price but GOOD hair systems?  Need your opinions!

## BalderbytheMinute

Hey guys, so I am currently ordering my hair system from my stylist which is really expensive, like $650 per system.

Is there anyway to get the cost down to the point where I can order a hair system every month or two months?  I prefer to do this if possible... I know that Hair Direct is like $228/month or something for 12 hair pieces a year but is there an even lower priced option out there?  Cuz $228 is like a car payment!

----------


## yassineakermi

I will suggest you to go for this, because he is your stylist. he knows batter about your hair

----------


## grincher

If your stylist is prepared to cut in pieces from elsewhere then it is possible to order online and have a wider choice.

The company I use have an option for monthly pieces for $200 a month, but you need to ask if they have other options as I don't think its widely advertised. 

You usually get 3 every quarter and four quarters a year so you always have spares for emergencies.

----------


## EdinLA

I dont believe you need a new unit a month. My stylist and other members agree that a unit could last you 3-4 months if its well maintained. With this said, my stylist does cut online units, but charges $200 for the cut and bond. Its an insurance price in case they damage the unit and need to replace it with one of their own.

----------


## Dfaru94

I've seen a British company advertise 6 systems a year for less money than that (equivalent in British money), so I don't know if you can find American companies doing the same.

I'm in agreement with EdinLA. I am very surprised that these companies are saying you need a new system every month. I'm not a system wearer yet, but that seems dishonest and a borderline con going on what I've seen elsewhere. I've seen people talking about having the same system last for 6 months or more before, occasionally even up to a year with the right maintenance. I personally know a guy in The UK who has a small local hair system salon, and his systems last his clients months.

----------


## grincher

There's no right or wrong way. At the extremes, I have spoken to a guy that has the same piece for 2 years and another than changes every month.

It all depends on what you are willing to spend, your care and lifestyle.

I use to be happy to get 14 months out of a lace piece, but now I will keep one no longer than 6-months so its always in peak condition. To me that's more important than saving a few hundred pounds. The decision is due to a job change making me much more high profile.

----------

